# المُوجه (Router)



## searcher_2010 (2 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نتكلم اليوم عن موضوع سيوضح العديد من المصطلحات والمفاهيم الخاطئة لدى العديد من المستخدمين وهو يخدم نطاق الشبكات, أعتقد لابد للعديد مماً يدرسونه ان يلموا بهذا الموضوع إلا وهو الموجه Router

ماهو الموجه Router؟

يقوم جهاز الراوتر بإرسال وتوجيه الحزم الإليكترونية Packets إلى اجهزة الاستقبال وتعد مهمته الأساسية هي تحديد الطريق السليم الذي ستعبر منه هذه الحزم لجهة المستقبل,
يحتوي جهاز الرواتور على سوفت وير مخصص لهذه العملية بجانب مزايا وخدمات اخرى سنتعرف عليها بعض قليل, من كبرى الشركات في تصنيع اجزة الراوتر هي شركات Cisco و Juniper ولدارسين شهادات هذه الشركات هذه السوفت وير لها اسماء مثل IOS و JUNOS

يقع لدى عدة مستخدمين لبس شديد عندنا يطلقون على اجهزة الـ ADSL Modems والتي يؤجرونها من شركات تزويد خدمة الانترنت او يشتروها - يطلقون عليها راوتر وهذا خاطيء تماماً فهذه الاجهزة ليست سوى Modem يقوم بعملية تحويل البيانات من رقمية إلى تناظرية Digital to Analogue ولكن هذه الاجهزة لا تقوم بوظيفة الرواتر الاساسية وهي توجيه الحزم إلى المسارات الصحيحة...

إذاً ما هي وظيفة الموجه Router؟

يقوم الراوتر بتوصيل شبكتين او اكثر غير متقاربتين او متقاربتين (مثل على ذلك شبكة في امريكا وشبكة في مصر) مع بعضهم البعض وذلك من خلال معرفة المسار الذي يؤدي إلى الراوتر الاخر وذلك من خلال عدة موجهات اخرى!


يوجد نوعان من الموجهات:

1- موجه يعرف ويحدد المسارات التي سوف يتخذها للوصول للطرف الاأخر.
2- موجه يقوم بإرسال الحزم إلى المسار القادم مباشرة بدون تحديد مسار أفضل


ولكن ماهي المسارات وكيف يوجد مسار افضل من الاخر وكيف يحددها الراوتر؟؟

بالطبع هناك مسارات افضل من الاخرى (اي اقصر او توفر وقتاً) فإذا قلنا ان هناك بيننا وبين دولة فرنسا 50 راوتر كلاً واصلين تلو الاخر (وهذا ما يحدث في الحقيقة) كلاً من هذه الموجهات موجود في مدن عدة منها اقرب ومنها ابعد - يقوم الراوتر لدينا بالتحدث مع الراوتر الذي يليه وبالتالي يرسل للذي يليه وهكذا حتى يحدد اقرب طريق (وهذه طريقة واحدة من عدة طرق) وبهذا يحدد اي مسار افضل واذا كان هناك مسار مشغول يمكن ان يتجنبه عن طريق مسار اخر.


يوجد عدة انواع من الموجهات من حيث الخدمة والحجم:


بالطبع اجهزة ADSL Modem والتي نراها في منازلنا لا يتعدى حجمها حجم كتاب كبير - ولكن هل تعلم ان هناك موجهات يتعدى حجمها الثلاجة؟

1- موجهات للإستخدام المنزلي والإستخدام الداخلي:

تعمل هذه الموجهات على نطاق صغير بمعنى انها تخدم وسائل الانترنت وتحديد المسارات القادمة ولكنها بعد ان ترسل الحزمة لا تقوم بالإحتفاظ بالمسار الذي استخدمته.

ايضاً من عيوب هذه الموجهات ان في بعض الاحيان تصلها حزم كبيرة لا تستطيع تحويلها كاملة وبالتالي تفقد هذه الحزم.

2- موجهات تستخدم للمكاتب الصغيرة:

يتم إطلاق لقب Gateway عليها وهي تعني المعبر - وتقوم بإيصالك بشكبات اكبر منها مثل الانترنت ومن مميزاتها انها تجعل عدة اجهزة كمبيوتر تعمل عليها بأن تظهر كجهاز واحد فقط على شبكة الانترنت Residental Gatewar

3- موجهات تستخدم على نطاق المؤسسات الكبرى:

يكون حجم هذه الاجهزة ضخم ويمكن وجودها في الجامعات ومراكز تزويد خدمة الانترنت ISPs تعتبر من افضل الموجهات نظراً للخدمات العدة التي تقوم بها ويطلق عليها دائما مصطلح Level 3 Model 
منقول​


----------



## HSPA (4 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوهشومي (11 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## حيدر الغربان (10 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## mohamed.ragab (5 مايو 2011)

اللهم اجعها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng.Hayawi (6 مايو 2011)

معلومات قيمة جدا شكرا لك اخي


----------

